# another check engine light



## shmad (Jul 18, 2004)

i just had my o2 sensor and o2 knock sensor changed yesterday. they deleted the codes. i was on the highway last night, middle of the night, with no one on the road. i see what the car can do (96 max gxe 5sp). i hit around 118-120, and the revs dumped down to 700 and i thought the car shut off. i restarted,(doin about 100 at about this time). the car was fine until i pulled onto my street bout 15 min later. the check engine light came on. y? does the maxima have a regulator at 120mph? if so, would it cause the check engine light to come on? the car felt like it stalled. i have no clue wtf is goin on. im gonna take it in today and see what that code is about. any ideas?


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

iirc, you shouldn't have a limiter if you are SE or GLE. Some gxe's have 'em. you might be one of those unlucky ones. Pull some codes and see what it says. Chances are your car didn't like that sudden cut off from the gov'na and threw some crazy codes. My bet, you reset your ecu and you should be fine. If they come on again, then you probably have a problem.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Post what codes you did get when you got them last night.


----------



## shmad (Jul 18, 2004)

p0440 and p0446


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

P0440 (aka 0705) - EVAP System Small Leak 


> *Diagnostic Trouble Code 0705 points to a problem with the Evaporative Emission Control System.
> 
> This malfunction is detected when the EVAP control system has a leak or the EVAP control system does not operate properly. (EVAP = EVAPorative emissions.)
> Possible causes include...
> ...


P0446 (aka 0903) - Vent Control Valve


> *0903
> Diagnostic Trouble Code 0903 indicates a problem with the Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Canister Vent Control Valve or its associated electric circuit.
> 
> This part is used by the Engine Control Module to perform the fuel system leak test. Since it is used only for self-diagnosis your engine will run perfectly well despite the dashboard Malfunction Indicator Lamp.
> ...


I hope that helps you out...


----------



## shmad (Jul 18, 2004)

yea, i was looking at those on maxima.org. it is a crapload of things to look at, i dont know where to start. guess just got to run down the list. stupid list. :loser:


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

Figured out anything good to fix it. My 96 maxima has been over 120mph and there hasn't been any troubles. I have changed out all of my O2 sensors.... but i agree with the other post... the studden change... probably didn't like that too much


----------

